# Continuing in the state and condition of our calling



## Tirian (Jun 5, 2005)

While reading 1 Corinthians 7:17-24 I was thinking about Paul's directive to the church to continue in the state of their condition in life at the time of their calling. Ie, slaves should not become discontent but rather should continue as they are and try and obtain their freedom if they can; Gentiles should not try to take on customs such as circumcision etc. I also get the impression that Paul was trying to guard against creating instability within the family home - ie, that new converts should not leave their unbelieving spouses but should continue in their marriages.

How do you think this would apply today to an unmarried couple where one becomes saved, yet they may have been living together for years? Would you say that the new convert should continue on in the relationship and that they seek to witness to their "partner"? Or should the new convert discontinue the relationship immediately unless the other consents to marriage? If your answer is that the new convert should discontinue the relationship, if the other person had not consented to marriage should they seek to remain single from that time forward (7th commandment)?

Matthew

[Edited on 6-5-2005 by Matthew Glover]


----------

